

Top Challenges Facing Humanity? - roschdal

I have started writing a book on the top ten challenges facing humanity right now. Hopefully this will inspire someone to solve them.<p>How should I go about this project? Which challenges do you think I should cover?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1965440>

